# Happy news for Ivy!



## LuckyPup (Sep 9, 2009)

Great news for Ivy! Are they keeping her for good or just fostering her? I must have missed an update on Ivy....how was her vet appointment? I would have to assume it went well since she is being adopted!


----------



## MaineMom (Nov 12, 2009)

Yay for Ivy


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

So pleased for Ivy she looked a lovely dog


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Yay! That is such wonderful news


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

They are keeping her


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

Great news! Lord knows that poor girl deserves a lucky break!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

That is wonderful news!
Of course they love her fat and all - who wouldn't. She is so sweet and cute.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

She is. I surprised myself. I burst into tears when they drove away. She jumped right into his truck (inside, of course!)


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

They must be angels! But she is truly beautiful and who wouldn't love that sweet face?
I am so happy for you all!!!!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

They are angels. They lost two seniors this year, at least on of which was adopted as an older dog. Both died of osteo.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I know you know that Ivy has a great home and will have a wonderful life with her new family, but I'm sure it was hard to let her go. The tears are perfectly understandable.

Any chance we might get a picture of her later? that would be wonderful.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Yes. We are definitely staying in close contact!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

That is wonderful news!!! I really hope they continue to keep you updated on how she does in their care. I'm so happy for Ivy


----------



## Shadowboxer (Aug 21, 2009)

That is such great news for Ivy! Good luck old girl!


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

I am so happy to hear your update on precious Ivy! She is just so adorable, and I can sure why they adopted her! What very special people they are, to take in these wonderful Golden Oldies! They still have so much love to give, and ask so little in return. Bless her, may she have all the love she has missed!:smooch:


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

This is wonderful news.  I'm so happy for Ivy.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

So happy Ivy found her forever home.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I am still sad- but happy! I really REALLY miss her. She's so vocal and so, um, large... that her absence is painful. I really love her. I'm so happy for her.


----------



## Daisybones (Aug 25, 2008)

Good for Ivy. I'm sure she knows how much you love her just by your treatment of her. Woo Hoo!!


----------

